# pale stool?



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

The past couple of days my poop has been paler than normal... sort of a light to medium khaki color (but normal otherwise). I don't have any other symptoms of liver failure (no itching, no dark urine, no jaundice)... has anyone else had this temporarily without complication?


----------



## momofboysajs (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you been drinking a lot of milk?


----------



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

No, but I eat a fair amount of yogurt and cream cheese.

I have eaten a slightly excessive amount of sunflower seeds in the past couple of days.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine has been like that for most of this pregnancy so far. I am just not able to eat veggies at all, so I took it as a side effect of the carb and dairy diet that I am subjected to while I wait for the nausea to ride itself out.
I'm curious to hear what others have to say though.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Hmmn... well pale stools makes me think gallbladder problems (cholestasis), which pregnant women are at increased risk for, but in the absence of other symptoms (itching, jaundice, etc.) I wouldn't be too concerned. If you continue to have pale stools, it may be worth mentioning to your care provider.


----------



## naturegirl419 (Oct 28, 2008)

Oftentimes when stools are clay colored it is an indication of some Liver/Gallbladder dysfunction, even if there are no current accompanying symptoms. You could so some gentle preventative cleansing, like drinking a glass of water with a whole fresh lemon squeezed into it every morning. This helps to astringe and clear the Liver and GB. Dandelion root is generally thought to be safe during pregnancy so you could use that as well. I would at least start with the lemon though... no potential negatives for doing that. Good luck!


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

Totally the yogurt and cream cheese then. Last pregnancy, I had the same issue. Then after searching on the internet, I realized it was all the white cheeses I had eaten. You know those single packs of like... 20 from Costco? I had eaten a LOT of those in the previous days. Gross eh?


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

heh, i had this all through my nausea, and decided it was because of the insane amount of yogurt i was eating every day. it was the only thing that i could eat early in the morning, late at night, in the middle of the night, to keep the puke monster at bay.

didn't even ever look at it as a problem, and certainly didn't have other symptoms that worried me.


----------

